# GA16 alternator on a SR20 ?



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

several months ago, i bought the engine (GA16DE) from my friends 92' sentra. has 140,000 miles on it.

ive got a 92' SE-R, and my alternator recently gave out.

would the alternator from my spare GA16DE fit my SR20?

not only would it fit, but is it wise?
ive called around, AutoZone, Checkets, Kragers, etc etc ... 
and the average price im getting is between $189 - $199.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

No it will not fit. and i dont think it would be wise. the bolts are diffrent.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

thaks the don.

cause the dumb dood at Autozone said they SHOULD fit, since its the same family of cars.

im not much of a mechanic myself, but felt he was wrong.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

jamjammo said:


> *cause the dumb dood at Autozone said they SHOULD fit, since its the same family of cars.*


Well, it is Autozone, I've got a couple friends who work at Autozone and they said some of the people are hired with no knowledge of cars, but at least he didn't try to sell you the chrome plated alternator.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yea, to those Autzone dumasses, everything's the same. Those nuts told me something like that too when they gave me a timing chain tensioner for a GA16 instead of an SR20. They wouldn't take it back, making excuses and insisting it would fit if I tried harder. So I told them to do me a favor and install it for me, as I had spent 9 hours trying to get it in. With a little more argument and a reflection of my opinion on how "intelligent" they were, I got my item refunded. I'm never going to Autozone for any parts again. They're only good for their car-freshener section.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

LMAO.
LMFAO.
LOL.

awh, so true man.

when i asked about my alternator, the dumm-guy said that he didnt know NISSAN made a GT-R, i said NO, ITS A SE-R.
and he said that they dont make one of those.

so i told him to just get me the alternator for either the 200 SX SE-R, or the G20 or the SE sentra.

i dont know what it was about him, but he was stupid.




harris81 said:


> *I'm never going to Autozone for any parts again. They're only good for their car-freshener section. *


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Get in the zone! Ricerzone!!!


----------

